
Boomerang for Gmail Alternative MailFred Open Sources Server Components - cyounkins
https://github.com/MailFred/mailfred-appengine
======
egwynn
If you’re like me, this low-info-density GitHub account left you scratching
your head. The information about what this is and what it does can be found
here: [http://www.mailfred.de/](http://www.mailfred.de/) .

